# Magazine



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have searched for a thread on this and havn't seen one. 

My question is this: what's ur favorite magazine to read about riding your bike. 

I'll start this off....mine was "quad magazine"...until they went out of business.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Mine just so happens to be the service manual


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i dont think there is a good 4x4 atv magazine out there that covers what we do


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

it would be MIMB if they had one, how about it popo 425, call it MUD STAINS


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... It would be awesome to have one but... It's a LOT of work.. MAYBE, we can do a pdf style newsletter in the future. I have some friends in the design industry I might could talk into helping with it.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Magazines are dead now because of the internet.
Faves used to be :
Dirt Wheels
MX Racer
DirtBike


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Mine just so happens to be the service manual


 Always a great read! lol.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

yep same problem Hue Hefner is having....internet...:haha:
Think the one I like was Quad, for the readers rides....cool to see what& where everyone rides


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Roboquad said:


> yep same problem Hue Hefner is having....internet...:haha:
> Think the one I like was Quad, for the readers rides....cool to see what& where everyone rides


QUAD was the best. :agreed:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive read dirt wheels al my life. i remember reading it when i was 10. 3 wheelers dominated the covers in those days.


----------

